# Let's all get behind this one! (June 13th for National Pigeon Day)



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

*June 13th for National Pigeon Day (Let's all get behind this one!)*

Rather an interesting item from the New York Bird Club:

http://www.prweb.com/releases/2008/1/prweb658213.htm

They're asking for June 13 to be designated as "National Pigeon Day"
in honor of the memory of heroic war pigeons that saved the lives of
thousands of soldiers. June 13 is the day that Cher Ami died. I hope
they get some traction.

--

What a great way to promote positive PR and information about pigeons!


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Thank you Snipes for that post! I agree, great idea, and worthwhile too!


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Here is a link for the NY Bird Club:

http://www.manhattanbirdclub.com/


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is a great idea, and a noble cause.  

Skye asked where do I go to vote.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I was looking for a event "National Pigeon Day" t-shirt.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

KIPPY said:


> I was looking for a event "National Pigeon Day" t-shirt.


I would like a banner for my house!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*



I would like a banner for my house!

Click to expand...

* 

Charis, what are you nuts? LOL! 

LOL! My neighbors would kill me. I'm staying low key on that one. I can just visual my one neighbor now. Might be a good thing cause she would go crazy /insane then I can just have her committed.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

KIPPY said:


> Charis, what are you nuts? LOL!
> 
> LOL! My neighbors would kill me. I'm staying low key on that one. I can just visual my one neighbor now. Might be a good thing cause she would go crazy /insane then I can just have her committed.


Exactly!


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Charis said:


> Exactly!


Heeeey...you guys are ONTO something!!  Drive your trolls right to the nuthouse!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

KIPPY said:


> Charis, what are you nuts? LOL
> 
> LOL! My neighbors would kill me. I'm staying low key on that one. I can just visual my one neighbor now. Might be a good thing cause she would go crazy /insane then I can just have her committed.


In that case, SIGN ME UP FOR THE BANNER!!!!! Sign me up for TWO!!!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Why not four, each side of the house. No one would miss it then we would more then likely make the news an then would probaly be thrown in jail. LOL!

Then we would be jailbirds.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

KIPPY said:


> Why not four, each side of the house. No one would miss it then we would more then likely make the news an then would probaly be thrown in jail. LOL!
> 
> *Then we would be jailbirds*.


Clever, Kippy, very clever!

I'm all FOR a National Pigeon Day!! 

Be willing to bet that the men those brave pigeons saved would be ALL FOR THIS DAY TOO!

Will mark on my calendar!!

Shi 
& Squeaks (who says: *I AM PROUD TO BE A PIGEON!!)*


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

We need bumper stickers to proclaim the day! Then many people would see.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

*All helpful and creative ideas/energy needed *

Here is some info I rec'd from writing to the NYBC yesterday, and anyway I wanted to bump this up again. Apparently they aren't well organized in this effort yet (sounds like it anyway) so anyone with any ideas or know-how as to which government officials / offices are appropriate to contact when promoting such an idea please run with it, and share suggestions and advice? I am going to write letters and will keep posting on here if I find any useful to share. 

This is a great opportunity to promote a positive image of pigeons!!

Members of the Michigan Pigeon Club are discussing (in a small and preliminary way) having a ceremony possibly with a release on June 13th at a local veteran's memorial. This sort of activity, done locally, should be fairly easy (?) for people to organize and get some publicity for.

---
Thank you so much for your interest in National Pigeon Day. We have a blog: www.peopleforpigeons.com where pigeon information is posted, for your information.

Getting the word out requires imagination and know-how. Since it would be a national holiday and hopefully worldwide, we can request our government representatives if they would consider making June 13th a national holiday; or if not a holiday, a day of recognition.

We should contact the U.S. Postal Service and ask that they commemorate Cher Ami with a stamp. 

This is the reason I wrote up a Press Release with the hope that others have ideas on how to promote this day. There is some support for National Pigeon Day and some people have posted it on their blog. I am hoping that if enough people get the word out and pass it along, that eventually we will hit on the right thing or organization. 

Do you think the American Civil Liberties Union would help with this? Perhaps you can help forward the idea by contacting them.

We can also post on Craigs List in Politics and/or Pets under each State, and also other message boards. It is a big job -- too big for one person, so if each one of us puts the word out, eventually the government may recognize pigeons as deserving of a special day.

What about a petition -- I do not know if they really work.....

Newspapers and the media reaches the most people. Other heroes have been recognized; so why not Cher Ami? 

I do not know what state you live in, but here are two links from our message board for elected government representatives -- they are mostly NY, but you can contact your reps in your state.

http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/post/luciedove/vpost?id=1676548 - 

Government elected officials

Legal and Political Resources: 

http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/post/luciedove/vpost?id=2377919 

Also on June 13th, each city can have a parade or do something significant in our city to commemorate pigeons.

I look forward to working with you to promote National Pigeon Day, and welcome your ideas as well.
--


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Could we push for International Pigeon Day? On second thoughts , that would have to be International Animals in War day, because although most of the recipients of the Dickin medal for bravery were pigeons it was also awarded to dogs, horses and a single cat.



Cynthia


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

*Update...*

Hello Fellow Pigeon Friends,

There is still much animosity toward pigeons; however, my feeling is that things are slowly improving. Unfortunately, the media still portrays pigeons as objects of ridicule and negativity, and it is the media who are responsible for pigeons' negative image. This is because the reporters who write such drivel probably have nothing much else to write about. A respected journalist would never write such garbage, but only publish facts with credible references. In opposition, we must write our own stories on blogs, letters to the editor, articles and make literature available to the public stating the true facts. There is so much misinformation out there, thanks to the media. 

With this in mind, the New York Bird Club proposes a celebration of pigeons on June 13th, the death of Cher Ami, and National Pigeon Day. See information on our blog: 
http://peopleforpigeons.blogspot.com/2008_01_01_archive.html

If you would like to be a part of the planning of this day, would like to speak about Cher Ami or pigeons in general or have ideas about how to make this day eventful, let's get together on this. It will provide an opportunity to raise the public's awareness about our friends, the pigeons, and to portray them in a positive light so that they can get the respect they deserve.

Anna

This message was sent from New York Bird Club to [--]. It was sent from: NY Companion Bird Club, P.O. Box 286231, New York, NY 10128.


----------



## luciedove (Nov 22, 2007)

*National Pigeon Day*

I am thrilled that everyone is making an effort to uphold and commence National Pigeon Day in their community. It need not be a big celebration -- but if you want it to be -- go ahead with that.

Even a vigil somewhere in a park to commemorate all of the pigeons who were killed in pain and in vain is significant. This is the first one so the idea needs to catch on. We need to remember Cher Ami and GI Joe who did so much for humanity.

A pigeon stamp would really do much to promote the positive image of pigeons, so go for it!!!!!

In today's NY Daily News, there is an article about National Pigeon Day and I will post it to the blog People for Pigeons some time soon.

Try to get publicity for National Pigeon Day by sending out a Press Release and posting it on message boards such as Craigs List, etc. 

We need pigeon supporters and need to make people aware that there are many of us who love pigeons and will fight for their rights and support them.

Signing off now...

coo, coo, coo


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Not sure if this is what luciedove meant, but here is a new post and link:

Re: NY Daily News and National Pigeon Day (today's article)

Pigeons can use some support here. Pigeon haters are out in full force armed and ready for battle. 

See comments:

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/2008/03/25/2008-03-25_pigeons_deserve_own_national_holiday_say-1.html 

Thank you on behalf of birds,
Anna


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Hello fellow pigeon friends, pigeon lovers and pigeon advocates,

We have started a new blog concerning National Pigeon Day. As with all blogs, this will be a work in progress so please check back for updates.

NPD will take place on Friday, June 13th at approximately 5 to 8 pm. We are waiting on a venue, and as soon as a location is secure, we will let you know.

If you would like to participate as a speaker or in any other capacity, please reply back. 

We have personally invited Woody Allen, through his agent, so that he can retract his racial slur "rats with wings" but have not heard back, although he may surprise us with an appearance incognito as a pigeon or a rat. Also invited are Council member Simcha Felder and Speaker Christine Quinn so they can properly educate themselves about pigeons. It would not hurt the Speaker to befriend pigeons and their advocates to advance her cause in the Mayoral campaign. We hope to hear from an avian vet or someone from the NYC Department of Health to speak about pigeon disease, or rather lack of. Also invited are the ASPCA and Department of Conservation to give us updates about the pigeon netters and what they are actively doing to prevent and pursue them. Perhaps a representative from the New York Police Department can make an appearance to let us know how they plan to handle assault cases on kind and caring people who choose to share a meal with hungry and friendly pigeons.

We welcome your comments.

Coo, coo, coo
Anna Dove
New York Bird Club


----------

